

Ask HN: How do you read/parse HN comments? - vpdn

I tend to read a comment thread once, then often come back to it again when I see that the comments count increased by a significant number.<p>For the people who have a similar habit: Is there a way you guys extract the content diff or do you just reread the whole thread again?
With upvotes hidden, I find myself to scan the longer comments first. Or does anyone have another, 'better' reading mode?
======
yuvadam
I usually do a depth-first search. Skip over huge mega threads and just read
the top-level ones.

If any of them look interesting I'll recursively dig deeper.

